# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  mold on feces

## Hilltop

Ok so I have resently started to see mold growing on some of my snakes poo.  

To start I have had several changes, first I moved to a older house, second I have swiched to a tub system and 3 I have had a few new animals (they where quarintined in my old aquarium style cages) Temps are good 78-91.5, humidity 50-70 depending on misting/shed cycle etc.


  So basicly I have had bps for 3 years, they usr to be in glass cages with cocconut husk bedding and lights/uth, I would dampen the bedding and mist regularly to keep humidity up but I never noticed mold before.  Now I am in the tubs and I have started to notice the odd poo has gets moldy.  I do clean regularly and spot clean its not like i just leave them in there for days and days.


 I am wondering is this is common, for one. and if it is likely from the house, air or newspaper or something in my collection accually in my animals that I should have caught during quarentine, and needing vet treatment.

thanks

----------


## seeya205

If the poo is left in the tub, it will start to mold.  Tubs have a higher and more consistent humidity level than a tank.  Tanks are know for having humidity issues!  This is nothing to worry about!  Just spot clean daily and it should not be a problem!

----------


## 2kdime

Sounds like cleaning is sub-par

or

There are mold spores floating around ready to latch onto something

----------


## rdoyle

you might want to get the house check for mold it is not good for you or your snakes. some mold will make you sick all the time.

----------


## Xan Powers

I wouldn't say it's "common" but you're numbers sound right so I'd just spot clean a little more than you are doing currently. gotta remember mold doesn't grow in a matter of minutes  :Wink:    should be easy to manage after a thorough enclosure cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## nicolexdisaster

mold does grow on feces. especially in moist and damp environment. and if the air doesnt have enough circulation it will grow even faster. there is nothing wrong with your snakes. i would clean your cages a little more often and make sure that the air is circulating. it can be real easy for tubs to have little circulation... make sure there are plenty of air holes in your tubs.

x nicole

----------

